
London tops list of most expensive cities in which to live and work - neverminder
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/london-rio-hong-kong-sydney-new-york-expensive-cities-live-work-rent-a6905136.html
======
marvel_boy
I guess that this will have very bad consequences. For example, is very
dificult for London to attract talent. People prefer Berlin or Barcelona, rent
is cheaper.

